# Blackface Fender Super Reverb 1965 $3,200. Montreal area



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@Frenchy99 won't be buying this one. Why does it seem to me like not that long ago, you could buy a BF Super Reverb for under $1K? Prices on these have really jumped.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes this one is overpriced. 

Find one under $1K ? No unless you are very very lucky. Best is to buy lotto tickets


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WAAYYY too much money for a BFSR plus I can see a changed speaker so it's hard to establish what else might be changed.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

In 6 months dealer may drop the price ? 

I put this ad knowing that the price was grossly exaggerated. I told myself that if a forum member is interested (and rich) he would make an offer, you never know what the final price will be if this amp does not sell


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe for a dead mint Deluxe Reverb or Vibrolux but this guy didn't seem to get the memo that big amps aren't in favour now.
Great amp i have 2 but dream on


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes too big.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

3200,00$ 

I`ll stick to my Garnet`s and Traynor`s ...

Hell, even my 76 Twin Reverb was only $600 a few month`s ago...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

76 TR is a good amp but is not a Blackface


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

BF Twins and Supers go for around $2K -$2.5K and that's no excuses-mint condition examples plus they made tons of them so they're a pretty common item.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Latole said:


> Yes this one is overpriced.
> 
> Find one under $1K ? No unless you are very very lucky. Best is to buy lotto tickets


yeah, I must be thinking of SF prices.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> 76 TR is a good amp but is not a Blackface


It can be made into one as long as it's not the UL version.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Latole said:


> 76 TR is a good amp but is not a Blackface


 can easily be converted to one... still would save 2600$ ...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Price 


Lincoln said:


> yeah, I must be thinking of SF prices.


Late SF has nothing to do with early SF . Two different beast


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> BF Twins and Supers go for around $2K -$2.5K and that's no excuses-mint condition examples plus they made tons of them so they're a pretty common item.


Twin and Super are not sought after, too big and heavy


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> Price
> 
> 
> Late SF has nothing to do with early SF . Two different beast


There are actually 3 versions of SF...in some models, even more....with the exception of some of the very small amps like the Princeton which stayed fairly close to the BF version.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> can easily be converted to one... still would save 2600$ ...


Yes if you want to have a "player" but it will never be a Blackface or an early Silverface.

And to convert it, you have to know a lot about amps otherwise it may not be a complete conversion.

And there will remain the output transformer which is an Ultra linear unlike Blackface.
And the speakers.

Those with a Master Volume are very far from a Blackface


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> Yes if you want to have a "player" but it will never be a Blackface or an early Silverface.
> 
> And to convert it, you have to know a lot about amps otherwise it may not be a complete conversion.
> 
> ...


Only the UL version is not convertible which occurred during '76. The only real difference is the slight increase in plate voltage on the 5U4 rectified versions. The transformer part numbers are the same as well as the output transformers. The master isn't anything to worry about. It was merely inserted into the already existing circuit. One could remove it and it would be exactly like the pre MV version.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Latole said:


> Yes if you want to have a "player" but it will never be a Blackface or an early Silverface.
> 
> And to convert it, you have to know a lot about amps otherwise it may not be a complete conversion.
> 
> ...


Only the UL is different. My 76 is not an UL so can easily be modified.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Blackface and '76 Silverface only UL different ?Not in my opinion 

Blackface TR











76 TR


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> Blackface and '76 Silverface only UL different ?Not in my opinion
> 
> Blackface TR
> 
> ...


That's not what was stated.....You can't convert a UL amp to BF as the power and output transformers are completely different. However, the above schematics clearly show what components need to be replaced to convert a SF to BF spec and none are major....and completely reversible. That said, the speakers changed over the years which would give a different sound but essentially changing the PI circuit and the reverb drive will get you damn close to BF territory...for a lot less than BF prices.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

If I lived near Montreal and was looking for a Super Reverb, I would absolutely buy this one:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Griff said:


> If I lived near Montreal and was looking for a Super Reverb, I would absolutely buy this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice! That's an early Blackline SF which is exactly the same as the BF amps disguised in SF clothing....a steal compared to the same thing with BF appointments.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> Good choice! That's an early Blackline SF which is exactly the same as the BF amps disguised in SF clothing....a steal compared to the same thing with BF appointments.


Exactly. Ad is complete with gut shots as well, which is a good sign. It's been serviced at some point as well.

I know BF will always fetch more, but I might prefer the drip edge look.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Griff said:


> Exactly. Ad is complete with gut shots as well, which is a good sign. It's been serviced at some point as well.
> 
> I know BF will always fetch more, but I might prefer the drip edge look.


I 100% prefer the SF aesthetics. I'd take a Drip-Edge '68 over a CBS BF every time, given the choice.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I 100% prefer the SF aesthetics. I'd take a Drip-Edge '68 over a CBS BF every time, given the choice.


The '67 is the better choice as it's the same electronically as the BF. By '68, the engineers had messed with the circuit.


----------

